# Winger review



## Don Smith

I seldom post comments about training equipment or supplies. The last time was a couple of years ago when I learned about AirFlow bumpers and was so excited about them that I became AirFlow's first distributor. A few weeks ago, there was a discussion on this forum about wingers and someone mentioned SlingerWingers. I'd never heard of them before, so I went to the website, www.slingerwinger.com or www.cedarspringsretrievers.com/ , looked at them and began communicating with the owner of the company. I train almost exclusively with wingers; seldom use bumper launchers. I prefer to use ducks for marks. I was so impressed with what I saw online and the information that the owner gave me that despite the fact that I already own 6 wingers and 3 box launchers (for training on walk-ups, e.g.), I decided to buy one. I bought the "Realistic" model, $10 cheaper than the "Original" model, based upon the owner's assurances that the Realistic's throw was every bit as good as the other model's. I found it interesting that the owner recommended the less expensive model. Speaking of expense, one of the other things that convinced me was that these wingers are more than $100 cheaper than the two most popular wingers. My other 6 wingers are made by both of those manufacturers. The winger arrived in just a couple of days. I began using it shortly after it arrived. The first thing I noticed is that it is very well made with quality materials, has a very good design and very good welds. Setup is a snap; much quicker than my other wingers. My understanding is that the owner will modify the design if you want. The release is a positive one that locks in place before the pouch ring is put into the release. I’ve had others accidentally launch a few times while loading them and it’s dangerous when it happens; jerking my arm and wrenching my shoulder. No way it can happen with the SlingerWinger design. I really like the design for the holding the 209 primer. I’ve had primers not fire on some wingers because they don’t get hit hard enough. That doesn’t happen with the SlingerWinger design and because the primer base is exposed, it seems much louder. In addition, sometimes the spent primer gets stuck in some of my other wingers and it’s a pain to remove them. No such problem with the SlingerWinger design. I was surprised that both bands on the same side are on a single ring, but the throw is plenty long, as long as my other wingers. I suppose that I could put all the bands on separate rings to increase the flexibility by using both the upper hooks and the lower hooks, but I don’t really see the need right now with the long throw I’m getting. I can also tell just from the design that replacing the servo or wiring will be quick and easy. This is not an advertisement. I'm not selling them and I'm receiving nothing for posting this; nor do I want anything. I just want to let people know that I've very impressed with this product. By the way, he also makes stickmen and retired gunner releases that look very good and are reasonably priced. I'm planning on trying them too.


----------



## Thomas D

Don
Any videos out there of how they load, launch etc?


----------



## NateB

Nice review Don,
One question I have about these wingers is about arc. It appears the angle of the winger is fixed, the reason is sets up so fast, but if you are working on a side hill versus flat ground do you foresee a possible issue with not being able to adjust the arc of the throw?
Appreciate your insight.


----------



## Don Smith

Thomas D said:


> Don
> Any videos out there of how they load, launch etc?


Not that I know of, Tom. I'll see what I can find. If nothing else, I'll take some iPhone videos of: 1. Overview, 2. Set up, 3. Release and latch, 4. Primer location, 5. Launch w/ mallard. Then, I'll have to figure out how to post them.


----------



## Don Smith

NateB said:


> Nice review Don,
> One question I have about these wingers is about arc. It appears the angle of the winger is fixed, the reason is sets up so fast, but if you are working on a side hill versus flat ground do you foresee a possible issue with not being able to adjust the arc of the throw?
> Appreciate your insight.


Nate - One of the videos that I plan to make is an actual launch, so you can see the arc. I've heard that Scott will do a custom build. I've seen a photo of one that is made so the angle can be changed, but I don't recall where I saw it. I'll look for it and post it if I find it. BTW - I want to stress again the quality build -- with reference to the rectangular cross piece of metal that connects left and right legs in the front near the bottom, e.g., that metal is at least twice as thick as the same part on my other wingers. I've had some of the others bend slightly. In fairness, it doesn't affect operation one bit. But there is no way that this cross piece will bend -- unless you run over it, I suppose.


----------



## Don Smith

NateB said:


> Nice review Don,
> One question I have about these wingers is about arc. It appears the angle of the winger is fixed, the reason is sets up so fast, but if you are working on a side hill versus flat ground do you foresee a possible issue with not being able to adjust the arc of the throw?
> Appreciate your insight.


Here's a video of one that's a custom build. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMvCa-tydBk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tabascoT

Funny to read this as I also purchased a SlingerWinger last week. Your review pretty much describes it. I like the release mechanism and also the single ring design will make replacing the rubbers very easy and use less material than other brands. Some of the hardware is not stainless and I'm watching closely to see if thats an issue going forward. The throw with bumpers is excellent and with ducks is a little more than you get with a good strong young person throwing. Not needing pins for the elbows is a big plus. For an extra small fee he will make the front legs adjustable but so far using the Realistic model like you got I haven't found issue with that. I did have to take a file to knock off a few aluminum burrs at the end of the legs and where the release is mounted but other than that just pulled it out of the box and started using it. It seems lighter than the competition but I haven't weighed to be sure. Being able to haul it strung and just grabbing and loading is nice. Having reworked, rewired, restrung and replaced elbows on wingers many times this looks like a good simple design and quality build.


----------



## Don Smith

> For an extra small fee he will make the front legs adjustable


 I was thinking about this. I haven't seen the adjustable front legs that Scott puts on them, but what what would be really neat would be front legs that can extend or contract independent of one another to compensate for slopes or irregular terrain.


----------



## Don Smith

Well, I shot a couple of videos but they are in MOV format so I can't post them. Suggestions?


----------



## tabascoT

Will try to post a couple on youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lrrOoevwVA


----------



## Don Smith

tabascoT said:


> Will try to post a couple on youtube
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lrrOoevwVA


That works. In the videos I shot, I used a mallard. Got a throw on the higher hook setting (shortest throw) of 17 paces.

BTW - If you'd used an AirFlow bumper in that video, pup would have had a center hold rather than cigaring it. Did I mention that I'm an AirFlow distributor? ;-)


----------



## Don Smith

Here are a couple of videos of the Realistic model Slinger Winger that I made:
https://youtu.be/qWKoRB7_XY0
https://youtu.be/nLUIQzt3NQ0

Sorry about the sound quality.


----------



## NateB

Thanks for the videos guys, When I am in the market for a new winger I will strongly think about this one. It is 10 inches longer than the Mini Zinger I currently use but that is not a huge deal. I bet you could get a longer throw by tightening the tubes. I cannot re-set the pouch on my Mini Zinger without removing 2 of the straps. I don't like huge throws anyway, just need enough to simulate a well thrown hand mark. The huge throws fly so fast I am not sure the dog tracks them as well.
I did email the guy who makes them and asked about a double winger. Would be very nice to have two throws in the field from one winger. Unfortunately would be tough to ship as it likely be "oversized and they charge a fortune for over size.


----------



## NateB

Don Smith said:


> That works. In the videos I shot, I used a mallard. Got a throw on the higher hook setting (shortest throw) of 17 paces.
> 
> BTW - If you'd used an AirFlow bumper in that video, pup would have had a center hold rather than cigaring it. Did I mention that I'm an AirFlow distributor? ;-)


I bought some of those for my pup that likes to hold from the end, but alas he will still cigar the Airflow bumper. But if in water he usually grabs the center, at least until he gets to shore then he will literally flip it in the air and catches by the end. He does fine with birds so I decided that is not a battle I am choosing to fight. I do like the bumpers, can throw them further than others for some reason and I like the texture. Its between them and the newer Avery bumpers for my favorite, I like the slightly bigger size of the Airflow.


----------



## Don Smith

NateB said:


> I bought some of those for my pup that likes to hold from the end, but alas he will still cigar the Airflow bumper. But if in water he usually grabs the center, at least until he gets to shore then he will literally flip it in the air and catches by the end. He does fine with birds so I decided that is not a battle I am choosing to fight. I do like the bumpers, can throw them further than others for some reason and I like the texture. Its between them and the newer Avery bumpers for my favorite, I like the slightly bigger size of the Airflow.


Glad you like them. On occasion, a dog will also cigar them, but I've not seen it much. Some, including me, find them really good for force fetch, especially if a dog has a wet mouth. The biggest benefit - due to the shape, 350% more air gets to the dogs lungs than any other bumper. That's significant if you're doing repetitive drills like pile work, TT, etc. See attached. As an aside, I attach a free orange throw rope (so you can find the bumper in high cover. It took me a year to find one of my old bumpers in my back field).


----------



## Don Smith

NateB said:


> Thanks for the videos guys, When I am in the market for a new winger I will strongly think about this one. It is 10 inches longer than the Mini Zinger I currently use but that is not a huge deal. I bet you could get a longer throw by tightening the tubes. I cannot re-set the pouch on my Mini Zinger without removing 2 of the straps. I don't like huge throws anyway, just need enough to simulate a well thrown hand mark. The huge throws fly so fast I am not sure the dog tracks them as well.
> I did email the guy who makes them and asked about a double winger. Would be very nice to have two throws in the field from one winger. Unfortunately would be tough to ship as it likely be "oversized and they charge a fortune for over size.


Bear in mind that I have the tubes hooked to the higher hooks. The throw would be significantly longer on the lower hooks.


----------



## Don Smith

NateB said:


> Nice review Don,
> One question I have about these wingers is about arc. It appears the angle of the winger is fixed, the reason is sets up so fast, but if you are working on a side hill versus flat ground do you foresee a possible issue with not being able to adjust the arc of the throw?
> Appreciate your insight.


For those who have asked, the winger now comes with adjustable legs to change the trajectory of the throw or maintain a trajectory on a slope and at no additional cost. How often do you see that? Also available as an addition to older Slinger Wingers. https://www.cedarspringsretrievers.com/slinger-features


----------



## Steve Thornton

Mine came today and I was pleasantly surprised that the front legs are now adjustable for height. This will allow you to change the trajectory. They put in a slide out with push button like on aluminum crutches. The build quality is good and I am looking forward to using it tomorrow. I don't think you can call it "set up" getting it ready to use as you simply unfold it. I will be throwing pigeons for the puppy and I'll bet the top hooks will throw them pretty far.


Thank you you for the good info!
Steve


----------



## bakbay

Don Smith said:


> For those who have asked, the winger now comes with adjustable legs to change the trajectory of the throw or maintain a trajectory on a slope and at no additional cost. How often do you see that? Also available as an addition to older Slinger Wingers. https://www.cedarspringsretrievers.com/slinger-features


Do you know if both the "original" and the "realistic" come this way now? Can't tell from the shop tab which has the telescoping legs.


----------



## Don Smith

bakbay said:


> Do you know if both the "original" and the "realistic" come this way now? Can't tell from the shop tab which has the telescoping legs.


Yes, they do. You ccould send a message to Scott just to make sure. I'm really impressed with mine. I've even thought about selling my other 6 wingers and buying all new Slinger Wingers. I will be replacing all my stick men with Cedar Springs stick men and a few retired gunner releases.


----------



## gauge1972

nice review Don , going to have to check them out


----------



## RayDay312

Oh, nice videos.) Thanks for the review.


----------



## bakbay

Received one of the "Realistic" models Tuesday and spent yesterday and today field testing it. I own 5 Zingers including two of the originals that had the funky release. I am very impressed with the Slinger winger design. Features that I especially like: the easy opening setup that does not require pins on the hinges, the easy to use release with easily removed spent primers, the easy mounting of electronics and the fact that electronics of any polarity is acceptable (that means Dogtra and TriTronics are interchangeable), the adjustable front legs which allows for different angle throws while the base remains stable because the legs do not have to be stretched out.


----------



## James Wick

How does the "Realistic" model throw with ducks, Dokken, and bumpers compare to the Ziners that you have, both height and distance?


----------



## Don Smith

James Wick said:


> How does the "Realistic" model throw with ducks, Dokken, and bumpers compare to the Ziners that you have, both height and distance?


I normally use only ducks, but I haven't noticed a difference on the high hooks. I've seen no need to move the bands down to the low hooks. Maybe if I have time, I'll set my Realistic up right next to my Zinger and launch them side by side. In addition, the primer from the Realistic is much louder than from either my Zinger and my Gunners Ups. That's probably because the primer doesn't explode into a "chamber" at the base of the winger. I've honestly considered selling all my other wingers (6 total) and replacing them with Realistics.


----------



## Bryan Parks

Don Smith said:


> James Wick said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the "Realistic" model throw with ducks, Dokken, and bumpers compare to the Ziners that you have, both height and distance?
> 
> 
> 
> I normally use only ducks, but I haven't noticed a difference on the high hooks. I've seen no need to move the bands down to the low hooks. Maybe if I have time, I'll set my Realistic up right next to my Zinger and launch them side by side. In addition, the primer from the Realistic is much louder than from either my Zinger and my Gunners Ups. That's probably because the primer doesn't explode into a "chamber" at the base of the winger. I've honestly considered selling all my other wingers (6 total) and replacing them with Realistics.
Click to expand...

There is no reason i can think of where I'd need to throw anything further than the Slingers can throw. I haven't set them up side by side but I haven't noticed any difference. 

I keep mine on the higher hooks 90% of the time and they throw ducks just fine. A few times I've had to pull them down to the lower hooks just due to terrain features where I needed a long throw....and it really launches! 

I did sell all my Zingers and bought brand new Slingers.


----------



## Don Smith

Bryan Parks said:


> There is no reason i can think of where I'd need to throw anything further than the Slingers can throw. I haven't set them up side by side but I haven't noticed any difference.
> 
> I keep mine on the higher hooks 90% of the time and they throw ducks just fine. A few times I've had to pull them down to the lower hooks just due to terrain features where I needed a long throw....and it really launches!
> 
> [bold]I did sell all my Zingers and bought brand new Slingers.[/bold]


Exactly what I've been thinking. Plus, at $100+ less that the others, I might not take much of a financial hit.


----------



## BrettG

I just got a slinger to add to my equipment. I have 4 zingers and have been pleased with them, I waited for them to do the sale and was going to get another zinger but they never put them on sale so I opted for the slinger. Its been to the field twice so far and thrown 4 marks for 12 dogs and I've pleased so far. Seems well built and lightweight, anxious to see how it holds up not so much to use but being transported in the storage on my trailer.


----------



## pwyxit63

ready to pull the trigger on 3 to replace aging zingers.....realistic or original? which are you using?


----------



## Don Smith

pwyxit63 said:


> ready to pull the trigger on 3 to replace aging zingers.....realistic or original? which are you using?


 The Realistic. It's a little less expensive, throws very acceptable marks and, a credit to Scott, the owner, if you try to order the Original, he'll encourage you to get the Realistic instead. That's what he uses. You'll be pleased.


----------



## Arnie

Troy Miller set up a Display at the Old South HRC training day Saturday. I got to see the Slingers close up and was very impressed.


----------



## Keith S.

Our club ordered 2 of them. It's been too cold and snowy to use them much, but they do seam well build. I do have concerns about the adjustable legs and wish we would have customized them to get legs unfold separate from the top to help in adjusting the throw. Everyone that saw it liked the release mechanism. Everyone's initial reaction was quite positive.


----------



## Don Smith

I've got 7 wingers; 1 Slinger Winger Realistic (the smaller one), 1 Zinger Winger and 5 Gunners Ups. Finally got fed up yesterday with failures out of some of them, working intermittently, probably plug issues. So, I just ordered 1 more Slinger Winger Realistic and 2 Slinger Winger Originals. I may recondition the others and sell them at hunt tests.


----------



## WindyCreek

I bought a Slinger Winger Realistic a month ago, currently also have 3 SOG Gunners Up. I like the SOG but if I were starting over I would go with the Slinger Winger, like the quick setup and simplicity.


----------



## K.S.

Our club bought 2 slingers over the winter. We've used them a little, but yesterday we had a pretty good sized training day and used them all day. They performed very good and we elected to buy 3 more. They are very easy to set up and everyone liked the release. They are pretty solid and don't move very much. A lot of time for our test, we have younger kids working the winger stations. After reading about someone's horrible injury here and experiencing a near miss with my gunners up this spring, the slingers seam like the best option for us.


----------



## Don Smith

Last night, I went onto the Slinger Winger website for the first time in months. Some changes. There is now a third model called the Extreme. I may have to try one. It has double pulleys and apparently will launch a bird 40 yards. All wingers now come in your choice of silver or black powder coat. Here's the new winger. There are two videos on this page: https://www.cedarspringsretrievers.com/product-page/slinger-extreme

Plus, the stickman design has changed. The stickman is now wearing blue pants. https://www.cedarspringsretrievers.com/product-page/stickman

UPDATE - I just bought an Extreme!


----------



## millertime2b

Don - now that you have all 3 models, which one do you prefer? I'm currently looking at buying my first one and trying to decide between the Original and the Realistic. Any insight would be appreciated.



Don Smith said:


> Last night, I went onto the Slinger Winger website for the first time in months. Some changes. There is now a third model called the Extreme. I may have to try one. It has double pulleys and apparently will launch a bird 40 yards. All wingers now come in your choice of silver or black powder coat. Here's the new winger. There are two videos on this page: https://www.cedarspringsretrievers.com/product-page/slinger-extreme
> 
> Plus, the stickman design has changed. The stickman is now wearing blue pants. https://www.cedarspringsretrievers.com/product-page/stickman
> 
> UPDATE - I just bought an Extreme!


----------



## Don Smith

Between the Realistic and the Original, I think I would go with the Original. There's actually very little difference in the throw with the two, but I recall a long time ago, when I bought #s 2, 3 and 4, I asked Scott the same question and he said the Original so I bought two of them and one Realistic. If you've got limited space to transport, then I'd probably go with the Realistic. The Extreme throws super long, but I think it's best for specific uses, like eraser birds or establishing the Area of Fall a long way from the winger to insure the dog is focusing on the fall and not the winger. Also, the Extreme is so robust, you can't simply push the pouch down to reset (unless you're built like Arnold Schwartzenegger). You have to unhook the bands to reload. One other suggestion - Scott attaches both bands on a side to the same ring. That's fine, but if you want the flexibility of being able to hook one band to the higher hook and one to the lower hook, get a couple of the rings from Home Depot (they're sold 2 to a package) and put a ring on each band. You can probably tell from my posts that I think Slinger Wingers are the absolute best wingers on the market and I own "the big two" and Slingers.


----------



## serene_banks

Nice topic.


----------



## Don Smith

serene_banks said:


> Nice topic.


And great wingers (and stickmen and retired gunner releases)!


----------



## jjbuckley

Don, Did you buy the black or unfinished slingers.


----------



## Don Smith

jjbuckley said:


> Don, Did you buy the black or unfinished slingers.


Unfinished. Regardless of black or unfinished, they'll be visible in the field unless they're behind a blind or something. No need to spend the extra money for black in my opinion.


----------



## LegacyGunDogs

Don To train for Hunt test how many wingers would you need to buy ?


----------



## Don Smith

LegacyGunDogs said:


> Don To train for Hunt test how many wingers would you need to buy ?


I would recommend no fewer than three.


----------



## EVAKATY75

Thomas D said:


> Don
> Any videos out there of how they load, launch etc?


 I just want to let people know that I've very impressed with this product. By the way, he also makes stickmen and retired gunner releases that look very good and are reasonably priced. I'm planning on trying them too. *Nox Vidmate VLC*


----------



## EVAKATY75

side hill versus flat ground do you foresee a possible issue with not being able to adjust the arc of the throw?


----------



## Don Smith

EVAKATY75 said:


> side hill versus flat ground do you foresee a possible issue with not being able to adjust the arc of the throw?


No, I don't see that as a problem and I've done it by adjusting the front leg on the "downhill" side to make it much longer than the leg on the uphill side.


----------

